# Eure Schrift mit Leichtigkeit im Computer



## Wannseesprinter (11. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Yourfonts.com gibt euch die Möglichkeit, eure Schrift in wenigen Arbeitsschritten zur kompatiblen Computerschrift umzuwandeln. Habt ihr knapp 15 Minuten, einen Drucker, einen Scanner und etwas Geduld?

Gut, dann besucht doch die unten in den Links stehenden Seite, druckt euch die beiden Seiten für die einzelnen Zeichen und Buchstaben aus und füllt diese gewissenhaft und in aller Ruhe aus. Es wird euch teilweise recht schwer fallen, da ihr manche Zeichen zum ersten Mal seht - ich weiß, wie sich das anfühlt 

Ein kleines Beispiel, wie ihr die Seiten im günstigsten Fall (obere Hälfte) ausfüllen solltet. Darunter die Beispiele dienen als Veranschaulichung, wie es nicht gemacht werden sollte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei mir sah das Ganze so aus (kleiner Auszug):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wenn ihr beide Seiten vollständig ausgefüllt habt, scannt sie daraufhin mit einem Programm eurer Wahl ein und speichert sie als *.*gif, .jpg, .jpeg, .png, .tif, oder .tiff. Dateiformate wie .pdf, .doc, .bmp werden *nicht* unterstützt.

Seid auch damit fertig, könnt ihr die beiden Dateien unter Schritt 4 "Upload Template" hochladen. Wählt erst Seite 1 und anschließend mit einem Klick auf "click here" Seite 2 aus.

Bestätigt die ganze Geschichte mit dem Button "Upload>>". Der Rechner bei yourfonts braucht eine Weile, bis eure Schrift zur Schriftart-Datei umgewandelt wird. Das Ergebnis könnt ihr euch nun auf dem Desktop etc. abspeichern, indem ihr die fertiggestellte Datei herunter ladet.

Die restlichen Arbeitsschritte entnehmt ihr bitte dem folgenden Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schwuppdiwupps ist eure eigens kreierte Schrift im Rechner. Mit Schreibprogrammen wie Word oder Open Office könnt ihr sie dann anwenden.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Spaß damit.

Quelle: iTrixx Newsletter

(Patrick Daus)

_Links zum Thema:

_Yourfonts.com


----------



## El-Hanfo (11. März 2009)

Eine ganz gute Sache
Wahrscheinlich spare ich mir das, weil meine Schrift sowieso niemand lesen könnte ^^

MfG


----------



## DasOpfor (11. März 2009)

kann ich mich nur anschließen, is schon cool, aber das will ich auch niemandem antun^^


----------



## Digger (11. März 2009)

hahah coool  sehr witzige angelegenheit. das guck ich mir mal an 
lesbarkeit hin oder her...wurscht
lustig wär wenn das auch mit msn geht.


----------



## killer89 (11. März 2009)

Ey, das ist mal ne interessante News, das werd ich mir mal am WE oder so anschauen  gibt auch ne teure Alternative, die heißt Papershow von der Firma Oxford, wobei das eher dazu dient die blöden Clipcharts abzuschaffen 

MfG


----------



## aurionkratos (11. März 2009)

Hihi, lustige Sache. Vielleicht mache ich das morgen mal


----------



## S_Fischer (11. März 2009)

umgekehrt wäre praktischer, das der scanner das erkennt und dann in word reinschreibt, ja ich weiß es gibt programme aber die sind unbezahlbar.


----------



## Imm0 (11. März 2009)

das ist echt ne coole sache


----------



## exepc (11. März 2009)

Damit werden meine selbstgemachte ausgedruckte Geburtstags- und Weihnachtskarten etc. persönlicher. Danke.


----------



## Nef (12. März 2009)

hehe witzig!!


----------



## Klutten (12. März 2009)

Das finde ich mal richtig lustig. Kannst du mal eine Schriftprobe von dir als Vergleich hochladen? Entspricht das Ergebnis in etwa dem handgeschriebenen Original?


----------



## Wannseesprinter (12. März 2009)

Das erste und letzte Bild meines Beitrages aus Seite 1 gibt euch einen kleinen Vorgeschmack. Und ja, ich schreibe tatsächlich so grauenvoll  Nur muss ich beim nächsten Mal darauf achten, dass ich auch streng in der Mitte des auszufüllenden Blattes meine Buchstaben und Zeichen hinsetze. Im Ganzen genommen sieht es beängstigend original handgeschrieben aus. Ihr könnt übrigens auch eure Unterschrift bei einen der zwei Blätter mit hinzufügen, welche ihr dann mit der Tastenkombination ALT GR+° einfügen könnt.

Das dickste wäre ja, wenn man aus drei oder vier individuellen Schriften eine machen könnten. Was ich meine? Die Buchstaben wiederholen sich ja stets. Wir füllen also knapp vier Mal diese Seiten aus und machen die ganze Prozedur wie beschrieben. So gesehen hätten wir dann vier von uns erstellte Schrifttypen.

Wäre das nicht klasse, wenn es ein Programm gäbe, welches immer zufällig, während wir zum Beispiel bei Open Office tippen, die Buchstaben/Zeichen aus den vier Schriften heraussucht?


----------



## killer89 (12. März 2009)

Dann mach dich mal ran mit Programmieren 

MfG

edit: das mit der Unterschrift ist zwar schön und gut, allerdings wird die afaik dann keine Dokumentengültigkeit haben, da diese mit Kugelschreiber sein muss und sie jedesmal leicht variiert...


----------



## Gorrestfump (12. März 2009)

S_Fischer schrieb:


> umgekehrt wäre praktischer, das der scanner das erkennt und dann in word reinschreibt, ja ich weiß es gibt programme aber die sind unbezahlbar.



Soweit ich weiß liegt eine Texterkennung so gut wie jedem Scanner bei.
Sowohl das uralt Multifunktionsgerät meiner Eltern (HP G85) sowohl mein billig Mufo (Lexmark x1100) haben die passende Software mitgeliefert und es funktioniert relativ gut, je nachdem wie deutlich geschrieben ist.


----------



## Jerlin (12. März 2009)

hab das grad mal ausprobiert, ist echt lustig, aber lesbar ist es nicht ....
Muss ich wohl nochmal ordentlich machen. Schade ist, dass ICQ keine Schriften importieren kann ...

Gruß


----------



## KTMDoki (12. März 2009)

cooles Ding!

Dann brauch ich für private Dokumente keine Verschlüsselung benutzen, weils e nur ich lesen kann 

Ich bleib trotzdem lieber bei Arial & Co... Hin und wieder tu ich mir selbst schwer, wenn ich was geschrieben habe und erst ein paar Monate später lese


----------



## benjasso (12. März 2009)

Ich find das ja ganz nett, aber was ist, wenn die meine Schrift, die ich da ja hochladen muss, für irgendwas missbrauchen?


----------



## killer89 (12. März 2009)

Und wo würde das Problem liegen? Dann ist halt deine Schrift irgendwo im Netz zu finden, es wird aber keiner sagen können: Das ist Max Mustermanns Schrift! 
Lediglich bei der Unterschrift wärs doof ^^, aber die is ja wohl ohnehin nicht wirklich gültig, so lange sie gedruckt wird.

MfG


----------



## DaStash (12. März 2009)

Wandelt das Programm dann die Schrift in Vektorpfade um, wegen der Skallierung?

MfG


----------



## BeerIsGood (12. März 2009)

Oh ja, schön. Aber wer entwickelt ein Programm, das eh die meisten nicht nutzen können?


----------



## Fighter3 (12. März 2009)

ich finde das witzig, da ein vergleich gefodert wurde habe ich das mal gemacht:

oben die mit dem pc geschriebene und unten die "originale" Handschrift

Man erkennt schon eine Ähnlichkeit, ich habe mir aber beime einscannen auch etwas mehr mühe gegeben ordentlich zu schreiben


----------



## BeerIsGood (12. März 2009)

Es juckt mich anzufangen, aber die Druckerpatrone für schwarz ist leer


----------



## Wannseesprinter (12. März 2009)

Fighter3,

der direkte Vergleich deckt an wenigen Ecken und Punkten deines Schriftbildes auf, dass es sich um eine vorgefertigte Schrift handelt. Würdest du mir allerdings die "digitalisierte" Schrift ausdrucken und auftischen, ich hätte keinen blassen Schimmer 

Weil's so viel Spaß macht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fighter3 (12. März 2009)

also ich kann nur sagen dass die buchstaben alle genau so aussehen wie ich sie geschrieben habe, ich habe mir halt wirklich Mühe gegeben...die Sonderzeichen sehen aber auch so klasse aus...

p.s. Das Bild ist folgendermaßen entstanden:
1. In Word den Text geschrieben
2. Ausgedruckt und darunter handschriftlich das gleiche
3. Das ganze eingescannt und hochgeladen

p.s.² was meinst du mit dem Satz, ich hab gerade ziemlich viele Bretter vorm Kopp 


> Würdest du mir allerdings die "digitalisierte" Schrift ausdrucken und auftischen, ich hätte keinen blassen Schimmer


----------



## Wannseesprinter (12. März 2009)

Wenn du mir jetzt ohne den Vergleich mit der richtigen Handschrift die umgewandelte und in Word (z.B.) geschriebenen Zeilen so zeigen würdest, ich würde nur sehr schwer bis gar nicht erkennen, dass ich sich dabei um einen Ausdruck handelt. Du hast dir schon mehr Mühe gegeben, als ich


----------



## Fighter3 (12. März 2009)

ahhh...jetzt verstehe ich, ich werde aber vermtl. morgen mal eine andere Schriftart machen, in der ich mir nicht so viel Mühe gebe, dann sieht es realistischer aus


----------



## klefreak (12. März 2009)

also bei mir wollte das nicht funktionieren ;( (hab's mit nem Foto probiert, werd jetzt mal die Testversion von deren Software probiern, ob die mit nem Foto besser zurecht kommt 

mfg Klemens

EDIT:

mit dem Programm hats dann endlich geklappt, hab damit meine "schlecht erkannte Handschrift" vom server gespeichert und nachbearbeitet (kätchen entfernt,...)

nun ist's halbwegs brauchbar 
ps: einige Zeichen muss ich erst noch aktivieren oder so, damit sie auch verwendet werden können




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mojo (12. März 2009)

Schon ne coole Sache. Schaut auch sehr gut aus.


----------



## alushot (13. März 2009)

bei mir kommt beim hochladen leider immer ne fehlermeldung, dass die dateien zu klein seien?? müssen mindestens 1000 x 1000 sein.. wie mach ich das??
mfg


----------



## Fallin4ngel (13. März 2009)

Vielen dank, ich bin begeistert davon! Jetzt fehlt nur noch ein Tool das Schreibschrift umwandelt, was ich mir als schwierig vorstelle. Ich probier das die Tage gleich mal aus und schreib euch mal ein Gedicht ;P


----------



## Dustin91 (13. März 2009)

Hier mal mein Kunstwerk^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jami (13. März 2009)

Ich fänds gut, wenn endlich mal ein intelligentes Schriftartensystem für Handschriften entwickelt würde, bei denen man 20 verschiedene Varianten pro Buchstabe einscannt, und er dann per Zufallsgenerator eine Version wählt. Sonst sieht das immer so Computermäßig aus, wegen gleicher Buchstaben


----------



## BadMarine (14. März 2009)

Besser wäre es von dafont.com ne Schrift runterzuladen, die sind meistens Leserlicher (im Falle meiner eigenen Schrift^^), und sind trotzdem ne Abwechslung für Glückwunsch oder andere Kärtchen die man weitergibt.


----------



## snaapsnaap (15. März 2009)

Habs auch mal versucht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FortunaGamer (15. März 2009)

Coole sache keine schlechte idee aber ich bleib bei denn Normalen schriften meine schrift ist nicht grade so gut zu lesen^^


----------



## Bloemfontein (15. März 2009)

sehr gut um mit dem computer geschriebene texte so aussehen zu lassen, wie du schreibst
so manch ein schüler würde es sehr viel helfen


----------



## killer89 (15. März 2009)

Ich denke, dass das auffalen würd ^^ Copy & Paste peilen sogar die Lehrer (wenn ich dich jetzt richtig verstanden hab  )

MfG


----------



## CentaX (15. März 2009)

Ich habs auch im i-Trixx newsletter gelesen und heute dann auch mal gemacht...
Ergebnis siehe Anhang 
Im Prinzip echt gute Idee, könnt aber nochn paar Überarbeitungen gebrauchen^^


----------



## FoXXie (16. März 2009)

Du hast aber ne Feine Schrift 

Meine ist übrigends hier,mein 1. Mal


----------



## BeerIsGood (19. März 2009)

Hier meine Schrift. Ich glaube erklären muss ich da nichts.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja, die Bildqualität kann man mit  durchaus gut beschreiben.


----------



## easteregg (19. März 2009)

sehr cool, ich hab das grad mal mit meinem tablet ausgefüllt  wobei sich bei mir da ja der sinn etwas rar macht, da ich ja ohnehin meine eigene schrift in bilder einbringen kann.
hat nur den effekt, dass ich meine schrift noch etwas pimpen und nachbearbeiten kann


----------



## Namaker (19. März 2009)

Ich hab grade eben mal eine mit der Maus ausgefüllt


----------



## klefreak (19. März 2009)

naja, mit der TRIAL Schriftsoftware auf der gleichen Homepage hat man 15 tage zeit um seine im internet gemachte schrift noch mal  buchstabe für buchstabe zu verbessern (flecken wegmachen, zeichenbreite einstellen,..)

mfg Klemens


----------



## Wannseesprinter (19. März 2009)

Namaker,

mit der Maus? Nun, ganz so richtig nahe der Praxis ist das nicht, was? Es sieht zumindest sehr abgerundet aus - so ein geschmiertes Handgelenk hat niemand


----------



## Namaker (20. März 2009)

Das abgerundete wird wohl das Programm von denen gemacht haben, meine originale Datei sieht so aus. Ich könnte es auch mit nem Stift machen, nur weiß ich gerade nicht, wo mein Scanner ist


----------



## Scorp (21. März 2009)

Echt coole Sache. 
Hehe, sieht sogar besser aus als erwartet.
Oder? Hehe, das zweite ist n Physikprotokoll für die Schule^^


----------



## Sintharas (21. März 2009)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> sehr gut um mit dem computer geschriebene texte so aussehen zu lassen, wie du schreibst
> so manch ein schüler würde es sehr viel helfen



 habt ihr in Deutschland noch Lehrer, die Hausübungen am PC nicht akzeptieren?
Ich rühr meine Hefte nur noch in der Schule an, zu Hause wird absolut alles getippt. Die Lehrer sind mir dankbar, weil ich ihnen so meine "Sauklaue" erspare.

@Topic:
Nice, vllt werd ich mal am PC getippe Hausübungen in meiner "Handschrift" abgeben.


----------



## F0X1786 (27. März 2009)

Ich finde meine Schrift so gut das ich sie als System Schrift genohmen habe.
Als beispiel ein Wikipedia Artikel im FF3:
(siehe Anhang)


----------



## mich (28. März 2009)

Also ich find des auch echt geil
nur wenn man diese Striche ^^ machen will, kommt die Unterschrift aber das lässt sich verkraften denk ich^^
edit: sry für zu grosses Bild




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brzeczek (29. März 2009)

wow nicht schlecht, ich werde es mal ausprobieren


----------



## unLieb (3. April 2009)

Coole Sache. Kann man andere etwas mit seiner Schrift nerven!


----------



## killer89 (1. Mai 2009)

Ich könnt mir grad so in den Hintern beißen... ich müsste jetzt bezahlen...


----------



## Dustin91 (2. Mai 2009)

killer89 schrieb:


> Ich könnt mir grad so in den Hintern beißen... ich müsste jetzt bezahlen...


?
Was los?


----------



## CentaX (2. Mai 2009)

Das ganze ist jetzt kostenpflichtig geworden...


----------



## killer89 (2. Mai 2009)

Jap... und ich wollte das schon lange gemacht haben, hatte aber immer keine Zeit 

MfG


----------



## Speedguru (2. Mai 2009)

Wo steht das den, dass man was zahlen muss??

MFG

Speedguru


----------



## killer89 (2. Mai 2009)

Ich habs mal in den Anhang gepackt... wenn man ganz am Ende ist, ist es sogar noch mehr 

MfG


----------



## Speedguru (2. Mai 2009)

danke, man find ich jetzt blöd xD!

bei mir steht aber:

"Just $7.50 (plus $5.00 if you upload both template pages) - only purchase if you're satisfied!"
und bei dir sinds 9$ *muahahahhaha*

MFG

Speedguru


----------



## killer89 (2. Mai 2009)

lol?

Ich habs mal noch in den Anhang gepackt... heut Nacht warens noch 19$... 

Naja... ich bin trotzdem nicht dazu bereit für meine Sauklaue im PC zu blechen  zumal das andere ja umsonst bekommen haben, die Glücklichen 

MfG


----------



## Wannseesprinter (10. Juli 2009)

*aufwühl'*

Hach, das ist echt übel, dass der Anbieter die Geschichte kostenpflichtig gemacht. Wird wahrscheinlich an den vielen Zugriffen auf Grund dieses Threads hier liegen  Noch unseriöser, dass der Preis bei jedem unterschiedlich erscheint. Am besten: Finger weg! So hart das klingt. 

Es gibt sicherlich noch Programm, die die Umwandlung von Papier in eine Schriftdatei für weniger oder kostenlos machen.


----------



## killer89 (10. Juli 2009)

Mit Sicherheit  bitte melden, wenn wieder einer was findet  diesmal warte ich auch nicht so lange 

MfG


----------



## Brzeczek (12. Juli 2009)

Das ist ja mal *******  Das hätte man auch durch Werbung Finanzieren können....


----------



## Mitch (3. August 2009)

*kotz*

nachdem ich mir die beiden seiten schon vor monaten ausgedruckt habe, habe ich es gestern endlich mal geschafft den kram auszufüllen.
heute kam die herbe enttäuschung. wer gibt denn dafür 15USD aus?


----------



## Brzeczek (3. August 2009)

Mitch schrieb:


> *kotz*
> 
> nachdem ich mir die beiden seiten schon vor monaten ausgedruckt habe, habe ich es gestern endlich mal geschafft den kram auszufüllen.
> heute kam die herbe enttäuschung. wer gibt denn dafür 15USD aus?




Tja, was du heute tuen kannst verschiebe nicht auf morgen


----------



## BeerIsGood (10. August 2009)

Da stand früher immer "When we have reached 250,000 uploads we're going to ask a small fee, so be quick!" oder so.


----------



## killer89 (10. August 2009)

"small" is gut  und dann noch schwankende Preise...

MfG


----------



## BeerIsGood (12. August 2009)

Ja das mit small dacht ich auch


----------

